# My grandsons first tractor pull....



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

He won 2nd place, getting started early in life...

https://www.facebook.com/joanna.salisberry/videos/pcb.2154306764599959/2154306001266702/?type=3&theater


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

grandchildren are fun aren't they......my oldest turned 6 today, he's quite a hoot. Never seen a kids tractor pull, looks like a good time.....


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Must have been grandson's day in South Carolina, ok Georgia also and ok the whole world, to make their grand dad proud! Then it does not take much to make grand dads proud does it?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I wish they were closer, they live in Illinois corn country...

We do make the trip out every turkey week...

He has always loved my dually, and I let him lap drive it with me and when they are here he gets to drive the tractors...

I guess he will be the one that inherits the dually...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good pull! He was giving it all he had.

First one of those I have ever seen. Neat.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not sure it is possible to explain how we can love our grandchildren so much nor why they love grand parents so much. But thank God that love can be there. Sad some children don't even know a parents love.


----------

